# Benefits of Bicycling



## Number1fireman (Apr 22, 2013)

Road Cycling is a great way to regain youth. After 25 years of relative inactivity, I had begun to feel sluggish and my weight had ballooned to 211 pounds. Having once been a marathon and triathlete participant, I recalled how I felt during those very active years. At 66 years of age, I wanted to recapture those days but due to ankle pain, was unable to sustain any distance running. What could I do without agitating my ankle? The answer was to purchase a road bike and begin training on a nearby 47 mile trail in Brooksville, FL. Living less than 2 miles from the trail head made it easy to get into motion. Since Jan 1[SUP]st[/SUP] (15 weeks ago), I have logged 1,515 miles, completing a century ride in 6 hours 20 minutes and my average speed is 16.5 mph with an average cadence of 78 rpm. The results of this effort were amazing. I lost 30 pounds so far and there is a spring in my step once again. Family and friends have noticed not only a change in my weight but a change in my outlook on life. My goal is to ride 5,000 miles this year and cross the state of Florida in one day. In my 30’s, I crossed the state of Michigan (208 miles – Lake Michigan to Lake Erie) in 14.5 hours. I have discovered that goal setting is a sure fire way for me to remain focused on my training. My message is that it matters not what your age or your physical condition, it is possible to embark on a long journey towards improving your condition. It is well worth the effort!


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

Before getting back into cycling, I was more than fifty pounds overweight, had type II diabetes, and suffered from hypertension. Less than two years later, after losing over 60 pounds, I no longer was overweight, no longer had diabetes, and my blood pressure is normal without the aid of any prescribed medications.

I'm quite a bit older than you are and my mind feels much more clear than before and I think more quickly. My reflexes seem to have improved right along with my complexion and skin tone. My libido has increased and my social life has greatly improved.

I've always enjoyed cycling. However, after I lost my wife back in 2001, I lost all hope and quit cycling.

_I'll never do that again!_


----------



## Number1fireman (Apr 22, 2013)

Congratulations on the remarkable turn about in your physical condition. In my original post, I left out that I had been diagnosed as pre-diabetic, was on a staton for high cholesterol and taking meds for depression. All of these conditions were eliminated through bicycling and proper diet. 
While on mile 46 of a 50 mile bike ride today, I had my second flat tire in as many days on the rear tire. This time, after patching the tire, I discovered that the pump would not work on the presta tire valve. Results: 46 mile ride; 4 mile walk; purchased new tires and tubes on the way home from the Withlacoochie Trail. If I had wanted to walk, I would have went for a walk!


----------



## RetiredFE (May 5, 2013)

I'm 58 years old, retired and just started biking about 10 days ago. I'm 30-40 pounds overweight and on blood pressure medicine. In 7 rides I've biked 138.5 miles. I know that's not much, but I feel so much better and my blood pressure has come down from 130/92 to 112/68. My first ride was only 10 miles at 9.5 mph. My ride today was 24 miles at 12mph. I'm not out to set any records or anything. I have a friend who has been battling cancer for 5-6 years. Last year I met at the hospital and after a treatment we went to lunch. He was telling me that he was just a few miles from 2000 for the summer. Here is a guy with cancer and he's cycled 2000 miles. My excuse of being fat and out of shape isn't cutting it. I thought about him all winter long. I bought a new bike and my goal is to bike 2000 miles by Nov 1.


----------



## Number1fireman (Apr 22, 2013)

You are right were I was back in January. With only a couple of weeks on the bike, you are receiving health benefits. At 66 years of age, I was 30 lbs overweight and on Crestor for cholesterol. Now, 18 weeks and 2,000 miles later, my total cholesterol is 175 and I lost 31 lbs. I haven't felt this good since my 40's. I intend on keeping up my bicycling and my goal is 5,000 miles for the year. I started out with a hybrid bike for the first 600 miles and traded for a road bike because I wanted to cover more miles at a greater speed. At present, I'm averaging 125 miles per week with a long ride of 50 miles and my average speed is 17.5 mph. After adding an aero bar last week, I did a time trial of 20 miles in 65 minutes (18.22 mph). Bottom line, keep doing what you are doing and gradually increase both miles and speed but don't overdo it. I would recommend no more than a 10% increase in weekly distance per week until you are at 100 miles. While you are at it, keep an eye on your diet by gradually cutting out the stuff that provides little nutritional value. I eat mostly chicken, fish, beans, eggs and protein shakes for protein; fresh or frozen fruits and vegetables for carbohydrates. One day a week, I eat whatever I want (pizza, ribs, hamburger) Try to stay away from processed foods. You know the ones that have a long list of ingredients that you don't recognize. If you do these things, I promise you will lose close to 2 lbs per week and by mid summer, be at your desired weight.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

I am 61 and returning to cycling after a 20-year layoff.

It's great that there are quite a few 50+ riders here!

I wish that they'd start a forum just for the older crowd where we can meet, advise and support each other.
It is very inspirational to read of those who've improved their health so dramatically (through cycling) and I'd love to see more positive testimonials.

Unfortunately, we seem to have a lot of age-related ailments in common like hypertension and diabetes. I, for example, am struggling with a bout of sciatica right now.

We could share other senior news, also. For instance: I'm working to move to Santa Fe this summer and found a riding group there called the "SOBs", seniors on bikes. I look forward to meeting and riding with them and hope that I measure up to being membership-worthy.

I wonder if the mods will consider a new forum?


----------



## RetiredFE (May 5, 2013)

Number1fireman, I am do pretty well watching what I'm eating and I do a meal replacement shake for lunch each day. I've cut way back on what I eat and am now eating pretty much what you eat. Looking forward to the next few months and losing some of this weight. The only thing that concerns me is I live in Ohio and won't be doing any biking for about 4-5 months during the winter. Not looking forward to using any indoor exercise equipment during the winter. Thanks for the advise and encouragement. Randy99CL, I like the idea of a senior section. That would be great.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

RetiredFE said:


> Not looking forward to using any indoor exercise equipment during the winter. Thanks for the advise and encouragement. Randy99CL, I like the idea of a senior section. That would be great.


Hi retired, I'm over in Warren, NW of Youngstown.

I bought a trainer this winter and yes it is boring, but even 5 hours a week can do a lot toward keeping us fit. And I've heard that rollers make the time go faster because you have to concentrate every second!

I'm lucky that there are paved rail-trails close by and I've heard that they are often deserted and mostly clear of snow in the winter.

I've known a few fanatics that put sheet-metal screws into their mtn bike tires (for studs) and rode all winter.


----------



## RetiredFE (May 5, 2013)

Hey Randy. I'm here in Columbus and I'm about
10 minutes away from a paved bike path that will take
me from Columbus to South Charleston to Xenia on to
Cincinnati. Looking forward to the weather breaking so 
i can get to a little more time in. Just don't want to burn out.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

RetiredFE said:


> Just don't want to burn out.


Hi again!
The Lake Erie to Ohio River railtrail runs within a half mile of my apartment. Not finished yet (south) but I can ride 50+ miles north all the way to Lake Erie.

Yeah, "burn out" is a good topic for a senior forum.
At my age it seems to be soooo damn easy to get hurt and it takes forever to heal.
A year ago I was working under the car and popped something in my right arm that didn't show on x-rays. It was only a couple of months ago that the pain finally went away and the arm feels normal again.

Since I've been out of shape for so long I am taking it verrrrry easy to start cycling again. Lots of short trips and no hammering. If something starts to hurt I head home.
I'm letting my body slowly get used to the physicality of cycling. It is hard for me to ignore the urge to go faster and longer but I've got to plan for the long term.
I'll get back up to speed and build my endurance but it may take a year to get there and that's ok with me.


----------



## RetiredFE (May 5, 2013)

FRUSTRATING!!! I've been riding for 2 weeks now and I know that I've been eating a good 1000 calories a day less in the last two weeks and today I weighed myself for the first time since I started riding. Gained 3 pounds. I feel a whole lot better but doesn't seem like I'm making any progress getting this weight off. But I didn't put the extra 30 pounds on in 2 weeks so I know it's not going to come off in 2 weeks. Just keep reading some of the posts here on the forum about how others did it and keep plugging away at it.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 9, 2012)

There is a program call myfitnesspal one of the best programs for keeping track of what and how you are eating. Sometimes too little food is worst than too much. Don't want to shut the system down.


----------



## RetiredFE (May 5, 2013)

Geedee, matter of fact, I just found that program this morning and started using it. Thanks.


----------



## Geedee (Jul 9, 2012)

Great. I love it and it has help me shake 49 pounds along with the bike. My goal is 15 more then maintain. Maybe add a little muscle weight.


----------



## jrabenaldt (Mar 3, 2008)

RetiredFE said:


> FRUSTRATING!!! I've been riding for 2 weeks now and I know that I've been eating a good 1000 calories a day less in the last two weeks and today I weighed myself for the first time since I started riding. Gained 3 pounds. I feel a whole lot better but doesn't seem like I'm making any progress getting this weight off. But I didn't put the extra 30 pounds on in 2 weeks so I know it's not going to come off in 2 weeks. Just keep reading some of the posts here on the forum about how others did it and keep plugging away at it.


But you're changing body composition and muscle is heavier than fat. You're doing great and the number will start falling.


----------

